# Grafik dem Sport anpassen



## matdacilla (18. April 2007)

nabend,
ich suche eine möglichkeit, wie man ein fanclub logo mit dem sport verbinden kann, und was dann auch relativ super aussieht und man des z.b. mit in andere stadien nehmen kann...
es geht dabei um das angehangende logo und um das eishockey, mir schwebt da keinerlei ideen wie ich sowas hinkriegen kann, da ich noch nicht sehr PS erfahren bin...

mein ziel:
eine grafik wo das logo drin vorkommt, mit dem sport kombiniert!

wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen kann!


mfg
Matze


----------



## TeQs (18. April 2007)

Passt zwar besser in die Creative Lounge. Aber wie wärs mit einem Puck (heißt die Scheibe Puck?) in Verbindung eines Hockeyschlägers. In dem Teil des Schlägers, der zum schlagen dient, könnte man den Namen des Clubs einschneiden. Wär jetzt so mein spontaner gedanke!


----------



## DJTrancelight (18. April 2007)

Ja, die Scheibe heißt Puck und deine Idee finde ich echt toll!
Wie wäre es mit dem Clubnamen (sofern dieser ausreichend lang ist) den Schläger zu formen? Also du machst als erstes einen Schläger, setzt dort die Clubbuchstaben rein, so dass dieser ausgefüllt ist und deaktivierst dann die Schlägerebene.

Ach ja, wenn du das Logo später auch mal drucken möchtest, so empfehle ich gleich das ganze mit mind 300 dpi und Großflächig anzulegen.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. April 2007)

TeQs hat gesagt.:


> Passt zwar besser in die Creative Lounge.



Richtig.  

Gleichzeitig würde ich dich, Matze, noch bitten, auf die Netiquette zu achten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). Herzlichen Dank. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## matdacilla (20. April 2007)

Danke erst einmal für die ganzen Vorschläge!
Zu meinem schreiben, ich schreibe eigentlich Grundsätzlich klein, um so nette Rechtschreibfehler zuvermeiden^^

Die Idee mit dem Schläger ist Super,
nur einfach so ein Schläger auf nem stumpfen Hintergrund sieht auch Doof aus, und ich krieg des einfach nicht hin, den Schläger z.B. unserm Trainer in die Hand zugeben oder ähnliches...


----------

